

The new dotcom boom - bootload
http://technology.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/tech_and_web/the_web/article3620882.ece

======
babul
It seems to me the real value in places like OpenCoffee (atleast in London) is
in meeting the early adopters/investors and people who are interested in
building things (potential co-founders/employees).

Unfortunately, as it has started to get more media coverage, the event seems
to attract (random) people who are not so interested/committed. These people
generally go just because the event was in the paper. This seems to dilute
things. Things don’t seem to happen as fast now. I know of several
startups/groups that formed in a few meetings in the early days but now it
seems more people are just interested in talking/observing than doing, and
startups/groups do not form as easily/quickly.

Perhaps this due to the (required?) increase in cross communication and signal
to noise now present.

This is based on anecdotal evidence and my own experience, but I would be
surprised if it is too far from the truth.

------
xirium
The article mentions Damien and Max, founders of New Bamboo! They do very
tasteful design and they're extremely keen about Ruby On Rails. Indeed, they
were early adopters and I first heard about Ruby On Rails from them.

Tags: [opencoffee] [new_bamboo] [ruby] [rails] [ruby_on_rails] [design]

